
How people name sensations depends on those sensations’ salience - sohkamyung
https://www.economist.com/news/science-and-technology/21735010-scents-and-sensibility-how-people-name-sensations-depends-those-sensations
======
sohkamyung
Study is at [1]

[1] "Hunter-Gatherer Olfaction Is Special" [ [http://www.cell.com/current-
biology/fulltext/S0960-9822(17)3...](http://www.cell.com/current-
biology/fulltext/S0960-9822\(17\)31616-0) ]

